# WTS NIB Daiwa 7HT Mag ST



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

This reel was purchased NIB on another site.

Some upgrades have been installed and are included:
PMR Pinion Support Sleeve
Carbontex Smoothie Drag Washers
Easy Off Left Sideplate Crown Screws

All original hardware and box are included.

This reel has never been casted or mounted on a rod. 

I own two of these reels already and unfortunately I no longer fish enough to require a third. 

Disclaimer: I have flicked the spool and it seems a bit slower than my two other ST's. This likely just needs to be broken in, but I wouldn't know since I have never casted this reel.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Post a price, please !


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmm, weird. Could have sworn I did. 

In the second pic, that is lint and water droplets on reel. I gave the reel a quick wipe, but guess it wasn't good enough.
$250 shipped


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

PayPal is accepted as well, however the buyer is responsible for the 3% fee ($7.50).


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Please text me. 7574497033


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you for the interest OVmadman, but this reel is no longer available.

Please close this one up. Thanks P&S!


----------

